# Info for Hawthorne Deluxe



## filmonger (Jun 13, 2014)

I Just recv'd my newest project and would like to date her - the guy i bought it from said she was a 1914 hawthrone deluxe flyer...... But I am not so sure about this and information seems rather thin for these bicycles. I am slightly confused as to who built these to start with - Schwinn, HP Snyder, or De Luxe. Looks like serial number on BB is H18321  and there is a transfer sticker in the seat tube that says Pat No 11013_ June 23 1914 ....Can't read the last digit on the Pat number. Googled it and typed in 1-9 and found that Pat 110131 A belonged to E J Lonn who assigned it to Great Western Manufacturing Co. - Do you think it is a Crown and misbadged?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is the thread on a original one that I had. Hope it helps, let me know if you have any questions.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19356-Mid-20-s-Hawthorne-Flyer


----------



## filmonger (Jun 14, 2014)

Woow Rusty - very Cool and a great idea with P35's - might copy it!  Any background on these cool bikes?


----------



## filmonger (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone have any idea what the correct saddle and peddles for this one might be? still questioning its pedigree as well....


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 28, 2014)

Looks to be mid to late 20's. Do you have the fork for it? Also most of them came with a long spring Troxel, earlier ones would have a wood pan and the later ones have a metal pan. Not sure what the switch over time frame for wood to metal is but you could get away with either.


----------



## filmonger (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks like maybe this bike was Orig Red rather than brown from the paint underneath - here is a picture of the Patent and Frame design along with a picture of the Fork ..... Thanks for the info Rusty and she looks exactly like yours and nice to know I can make her look just like your old bike - will have to find a similar Saddle too!. Still slightly puzzled. Must be a Great Western Manufactured bike - sooo is it a Wards or has someone repainted her and possibly rebadged her. If so the paint job looks fair and matches that of Rusties bike. I assume the H stamped BB makes it a hawthorne for sure??? Maybe I am over thinking this. Kindly ignore the rear Wheel set up - just put it on to see what she would look like with Wood rims.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 11, 2015)

What peddles should I put on this?


----------

